# Does Warm Season grass go dormant in SoCal winters?



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey guys, coming up into fall and winter, just curious what to expect with my Zenith Zoysia in San Diego CA. Our winters are mild to say the least. Last year we just got a lot of rain and the coldest days were probably in the mid 50º's.

Does this mean that I should expect my lawn to be green all year round?

It's looking brilliant bright green right now. Kinda love it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I believe some of our Houston members reported little to no dormancy last season with weather similar to what you describe.

I've never grow Zoysia, but my guess is you'll have a green lawn all year. You might notice a lighter color and less mowing in the winter months, but no dormancy.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome! That's what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

vanawesome said:


> Awesome! That's what I was hoping to hear!


You might contact the Sod farm that you purchased the Zoysia from and confirm. I'm really just guessing.

🙃


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> vanawesome said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! That's what I was hoping to hear!
> ...


Planted from seed i bought on amazon. haha. Zenith Zoysia.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

vanawesome said:


> Hey guys, coming up into fall and winter, just curious what to expect with my Zenith Zoysia in San Diego CA. Our winters are mild to say the least. Last year we just got a lot of rain and the coldest days were probably in the mid 50º's.
> 
> Does this mean that I should expect my lawn to be green all year round?
> 
> It's looking brilliant bright green right now. Kinda love it.


I have a pot of zoysia and it only faded a bit during the cooler months here, Jan and feb. as soon as temps were 70+ during the day, it turned darker green. If you don't get any frost, you shouldn't go dormant at all


----------

